# Petition gegen Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern!



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

*An alle* - es ist für unseren Sport in Hessen "Fünf vor Zwölf"! *

(*die es noch nicht anderweitig mitbekommen haben)


*Hier JETZT online unterschreiben gegen diese schwachsinnigen und für uns verhängnisvollen Entwurf:
*

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


*Und bitte tut noch etwas mehr als nur die eigene Unterschrift abgeben*:

Auf der Seite, auf der man/frau nach Anklicken des Bestätigungslink in der E-Mail von openpetition.de landet, gibt es zum Downloaden:

*- Unterschriftsbogen
- Aushang-/Abrisszettel*

Bitte davon regen Gebrauch machen, und in der Familie, bei Freunden und Bekannten, in der Firma etc. auf *Unterschriften"jagd"* gehen - jede Stimme zählt!

Und die Aushangzettel (mit Abrissmöglichkeit) sind wichtig, da noch lange nicht jeder (Mountain-)biker über dieses Damokles-Schwert, das über uns allen schwebt, Bescheid weiß. Nicht alle sind in Foren wie diesem aktiv! Nicht alle kennen die DIMB oder lesen deren Inhalte!

Je mehr jede(r) einzelne von uns tut, desto größer ist Chance, daß wir mit der Kraft von TAUSENDEN von Stimmen diesem Schwachsinn entgegentreten können! *Für die Politiker zählt nur Masse = Stimmvieh!* Also geben wir Ihnen das!

*Denkt bitte nicht, die anderen werden diese "Arbeit" schon machen - sonst machen wir alle am Ende vielleicht ganz lange Gesichter! *

Informiert euch auch bitte z. B. bei der DIMB e.V. (wer noch kein Mitglied ist, sollte es JETZT werden - ein schlagkräftige Interessenvertretung ist Gold wert) über Möglichkeiten, direkt an Landtagsabgeordnete zu schreiben. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon Musterbriefe, die die Sache etwas leichter machen.

*Nur wenn sich ALLE einsetzen, können wir auch in Zukunft in unserer wertvollen Freizeit dort Ausgleich zum stressigen Alltag, Spass mit Gleichgesinnten und sportliche Be(s)tätigung finden: auf OPEN TRAILS!*


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Juli 2012)

Bei der WNZ gibts nen MTBler freundlichen Bericht mit Umfrage zum Gesetz
also dringend mal mit voten. Vote ist auf der rechten zeite des Artikels

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juli 2012)

Hab´s mal mit dem Taunus-Fred verlinkt.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. Juli 2012)

habe die Info von der DIMB-Seite in die Ladentür gehängt und die Unterschriftenliste dazu  5 hab ich schon!! Nicht viel, aber wenigstens etwas ...
Die Unterschriften auf der Petitionsseite lassen nach ... LEUTE, was ist los???

Wie viele Mitglieder hat diese Seite? 150.000? Selbst wenn davon die Hälfte Fakes sind ... WO SEID IHR?

Grüße in die Runde R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. Juli 2012)

@MissQuax - toll, wie du dich engagierst!!!!
Dicken Drücker


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juli 2012)

Ich will in den nächsten Tagen noch an die beiden Landtagsabgeordneten schreiben, die hier in den nächstliegenden Wahlkreisen gewählt wurden. Da hab ich mir schonmal die Lebensläufe und Webseiten angesehen und ganz interessante Punkte gefunden, die meiner Meinung nach einer Zustimmung zu diesem Gesetz widersprechen sollten:

Herr Christian Heinz gibt auf seiner Webseite Antworten auf 10 Fragen, darunter folgende:



> Politik hat die Aufgabe
> jedem Bürger eine Chance auf ein freies, selbstbestimmtes und glückliches Leben zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Was kann Politik nicht leisten?
> Politik kann und soll nicht den Einzelnen zu seinem Glück zwingen. Als Politiker können wir nur Rahmenbedingungen gestalten.



Desweiteren äußert er sich zu seiner Arbeit im Landtag:


> Christian Heinz ist Mitglied des Innenausschusses sowie des Rechts- und Integrationsausschuss des Wiesbadener Parlaments. (...)
> 
> Der Innenausschuss befasst sich mit einer breiten Palette an Themen: (...) Weiterhin geht es um den Sport (...).



Nun, als Mitglied des zuständigen Ausschusses für den Sport wird Herr Heinz entsprechend seiner Aussagen vermutlich die Rahmenbedingungen so gestalten wollen, dass die Chance auf ein freies, selbstbestimmtes und glückliches Leben auch die Chance zu angemessener Ausübung eines Sports beinhaltet. Aus dem Integrationsausschuss weiß er sicherlich, wie schwer es ist, Gräben zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen zu überwinden, dass ein Miteinander statt ein Gegeneinander aber die einzige dauerhafte Perspektive für die Gesellschaft ist.

Herr Axel Wintermeyer ist nach den Angaben auf hessischer-landtag.de Vorstandsvorsitzender der Landesstiftung Miteinander in Hessen, Sitz Wiesbaden. Auf deren Webseite wird seit 25.06. bis heute, 07.07.2012, an erster Stelle unter Aktuelles bekannt gegeben: 



> Hessentagsbesucher erradeln 5835 Euro für Bürgerstiftungen  Über 1000 Teilnehmer. Vorstandsvorsitzender Wintermeyer: Engagement in Städten und Dörfern wird gefördert.



Natürlich sollte Herr Wintermeyer nicht wollen, dass der bisher fleißig Spenden erradelnde Hesse seinem Sport nur noch außerhalb des Waldes nachgehen kann. Vielleicht würde er gerne auch das Engagement von Mountainbikern fördern, die sich für das reibungsfreie Miteinander der Waldbesitzer und -nutzer engagieren?

Anmerkung: Falls jemand vor mir die Zeit findet, die oben aufgeführten Informationen in entsprechender Form in Brief- oder Mailform zu verarbeiten, dann sagt mir bitte Bescheid und verlinkt vielleicht sogar auf diesen Beitrag.

Ansonsten werdet Ihr sicherlich auch bei "Euren" Landtagsabgeordneten Gründe finden, die gegen eine Zustimmung zu diesem Gesetzesvorschlag sprechen. Schirmherr für eine Aktion zum Pendeln mit dem Rad? Startschuss zum Bike-Marathon gegeben mit Bild in der Zeitung? Räder für den Kindergarten beschafft? Die Jugendverkehrsschule vor dem finanziellen Aus bewahrt? Toll! Dann will derjenige bestimmt nicht einen derart fahrradfeindlichen Vorschlag umsetzen.

Denn wenn man sich wirklich mal vorstellt, wo man ganzjährig mit einem herkömmlichen PKW langfahren kann, bleiben nicht mal mehr so viele Forstwege übrig. Auch müssten Pendler an einigen gefährlichen Stellen auf Bundesstraßen oder gleich aufs Auto ausweichen, statt auf danebenliegenden Pfaden im Wald zu fahren.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2012)

moin,

bei mir können die flyer und plakate bestellt werden (oder auch abgeholt), auch die unterschriftenlisten liegen bei mir aus. alles weitere per pn.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juli 2012)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> Ich will in den nächsten Tagen noch an die beiden Landtagsabgeordneten schreiben, die hier in den nächstliegenden Wahlkreisen gewählt wurden...



Moin, habe vor einer Woche auch an ALLE - egal welche Partei - Landtagsabgeordneten meines Kreises, mit deutlicher Willensäußerung, geschrieben (6 Mann). Reaktion = Zero 

Was hatte ich auch erwartet...


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2012)

vielleicht sind das aber auch nur menschen und arbeiten die wut-welle hunderter biker ab. neben ihren anderen aufgaben.

nur geduld.


----------



## Survivor_Foerb (12. Juli 2012)

selbstverständlich habe ich mitgezeichnet und das ganze auf der Arbeit verteilt, über Facebook etc sowieso! Die beteiligung in diesem Thread entäuscht mich ein wenig, es ist immerhin ein Thema das uns ALLE betrifft! Mit dem erreichen der 50000 Stimmen ist noch nichts erreicht, es führt lediglich zu einer anhörung des anliegens!

Gruß Foerb


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Frau...

die geplante Regelung schießt aus unserer Sicht weit über das Ziel hinaus.  Deshalb teilen wir Ihre Kritik und werden über unsere VSF-abfahren  Facebook-Seite den Link zur Petition verbreiten. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Albert Herresthal 


VSF e.V. 
Verbund Service und Fahrrad 
Rhododendronstr. 52 B 
D- 26605 Aurich 
Tel. Herresthal direkt: +49/ 4941/ 96 97 03 
Fax: +49/ 4941/ 99 80 43 
www.vsf.de 
www.vsf-qualitaetssiegel.de 
www.vivavelo.org 




----- Original Message -----  From: "VSF Webserver" <[email protected]> 
To: <[email protected]> 
Sent: Wednesday, July 11, 2012 3:25 PM 
Subject: Mail von VSF-Website 




NACHRICHT: 
Guten Tag! 

Was sagen Sie zu dem neuen Gesetzesentwurf der hessischen Landesregierung,  den Radfahrern die Waldwege zu verbieten - 
Bis auf diese, die ganzjährig mit einem PKW befahrbar sind? 
Siehe Petition: 

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern 

Ich freue mich auf Ihre Rückmeldung und hoffe, dass Sie die Petition in  Ihren Reihen auch bekannt geben. 
Mit freundlichen Radlergrüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hier 2 Links aus der Taunus-Zeitung:
http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/aus-dem-wald-ausgesperrt_rmn01.c.10009860.de_2.html

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/hessen/nachgefragt-legale-trails-ausweisen_rmn01.c.10009863.de.html

Tschau
Martin


----------



## mr-Lambo (4. August 2012)




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2012)

Ja, die MACHT macht MOBIL 
Nur zu Schad', daß wir keine Titel tragen und die Landtagsabgeordneten auch nicht mit uns zu sprechen wünschen, jedenfalls nicht wenn man als Bürger und Einzelperson vorstellig wird  so jedenfalls meine aktuelle Erfahrung. 

KAUFT MEHR FLINTEN, BRETTER UND KETTENSÄGEN ZUR UNTERSTÜTZUNG DER DEUTSCHEN WIRTSCHAFT !


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (8. August 2012)

Radeln im Wald!

FAZ vom 07.08.2012

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## hottube (12. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Soeben 45.000 Stimmen bei unserer Petition!



Super 

und gut das der Tag noch nicht zu ende ist 

Abschnitt abtrennen und an alle Kumpels versenden:

-------- 8< ----------- 8< -------------

Hallo Leute 

Gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern!


In Hessen soll das Betretungsrecht massiv verschärft werden. 
Das verschärfte Betretungsrecht richtet sich gegen Radfahrer und Reiter, so wie das Versammlungsverbot/ keine gemeinschaftlichen Interessen im Wald (gemeint sind GeoCacher)
So soll die Ausübung dieser Hobbys unmöglich machen. Garniert mit astronomischen Strafsummen für Ordnungswidrigkeiten.

Wehrt Euch und unterstützt den Protest:
Heute ist die Letzte Chance die Onlinepetition zu unterstützen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9653662&postcount=545


wenn Ihr schon teilgenommen habt leitet diese Mail bitte weiter.

viele Grüße Euer Hottube


----------



## MissQuax (12. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Wehrt Euch und unterstützt den Protest:
> Heute ist die Letzte Chance die Onlinepetition zu unterstützen ...



Nein, nicht ganz die letzte Chance - alle die bis zum Ablauf der Biker-Petition noch nicht unterschrieben haben, können noch bei der gleichen Petition der Reiter mitmachen (die läuft noch 8 Tage):

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz 

Siehe auch meine Signatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (15. August 2012)

Hallo,
am 13.8. gab es eine Demo in Kassel:
http://www.hessen.adfc.de/nachrichten/120814.html

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Meister Alex (15. August 2012)

..... Und am 18.08.2012 möglichst alle bei der ADFC Bike Night mitfahren!


----------

